# Lipoma Injection



## jbarkercpc (Jun 21, 2017)

Has anyone come across their doctor doing a lipoma injection along the lumbar region?   If so, would you use 11900 for the CPT or do you have a better code for this.   Everything I have researched indicates 11900, but I just wanted to be sure.   Thanks for your help.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 22, 2017)

If you purchase an AMA CPT Network account, you can purchase a question to the AMA regarding this for a formal response. I am not aware of anything published by the AMA or any consulting group describing the coding for this. I assume 11900 would be ok, the carrier is not going to be overpaying by reimbursing for this CPT with the procedure in question.


----------

